# das höchstgevoteste Wallpaper von themes.kde.org

## slick

800x600

```
wget `lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=2 | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " | cut -d "." -f 2- | grep -e ".*http:\/\/themes.kde.org\/content\/show\.php.*content=[0-9]*.*" -m 1 | sed -e "s/show\.php/download\.php/"`\&id=1
```

1024x768:

```
wget `lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=3 | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " | cut -d "." -f 2- | grep -e ".*http:\/\/themes.kde.org\/content\/show\.php.*content=[0-9]*.*" -m 1 | sed -e "s/show\.php/download\.php/"`\&id=1
```

1280x1024

```
wget `lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=4 | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " | cut -d "." -f 2- | grep -e ".*http:\/\/themes.kde.org\/content\/show\.php.*content=[0-9]*.*" -m 1 | sed -e "s/show\.php/download\.php/"`\&id=1
```

1600x1200

```
wget `lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=5 | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " | cut -d "." -f 2- | grep -e ".*http:\/\/themes.kde.org\/content\/show\.php.*content=[0-9]*.*" -m 1 | sed -e "s/show\.php/download\.php/"`\&id=1
```

Neue Variante ohne Lynx hier

Für das Neueste statt dem Höchstgevotesten statt xsortmode=high xsortmode=new einsetzen.

Ergänzung: 

Was passiert hier überhaupt? Kanns ja mal zerlegen und erklären für alle die es interessiert:

Wir wollen den Dump der "Übersichtsseite", dabei müssen die & der GET-Parameter maskiert werden weil die sonst von der Shell als "Befehl in den Hintergrund legen" verstanden werden

```
lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=2 
```

Wir sehen jetzt den Dump der Seite und am Ende werden von Lynx alle Links auf der Seite als numerierte Liste dargestellt. Nun wollen wir nur diese Liste, d.h. wir leiten die Ausgabe von Lynx an grep um und definieren mit Regular Expressions eine Regel um nur diese Zeilen zu bekommen

```
lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=2 | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " 
```

Jetzt haben wir nur die Linkliste. Jede Zeile setzt sich zusammen aus

  xxx. url

wobei xxx für eine Zahl steht. Wir sind aber nur an der URLs interessiert und nicht an den Nummer, also splitten wir mit cut jede Zeile nach dem ersten "."  (-d ".") und lassen uns alles dahinter (-f 2-) zurückgeben

```
lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=2 | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " | cut -d "." -f 2- 
```

Besuchen wir themes.kde.org und analysieren den Quellcode ein wenig erkennen wir das wiederkehrende "Muster" in den Links zur jeweiliegen "Wallpapersite". Dabei gibt die Nummer hinter content= immer die ID des Wallpapers an. 

Also filtern wir das ganze nur nach URLs mit content=NUMMER und da wir nur die erste URL davon brauchen hängen wir ein -m 1 dahinter

(das / aus der URL muss auch jeweils maskiert werden --> "\/")

```
lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=2 | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " | cut -d "." -f 2- | grep -e ".*http:\/\/themes.kde.org\/content\/show\.php.*content=[0-9]*.*" -m 1 
```

Schauen wir uns jetzt den Downloadlink auf der einzelnen Wallpaperseite an erkennen wir das die DownloadURL fast identisch aussieht und auch diese ID enthält. Nur statt "show.php" eine "download.php" und am Ende hängt immer jeweils noch ein "&id=1"

Wir ersetzen also jedes Vorkommen von show.php durch download.php indem wir die ganze Ausgabe an sed mit der Ersetzungregel weiterleiten. Da der Punkt "." aus den Regular-Expression stammt müssen wir selbigen maskieren "\." 

```
lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=2 | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " | cut -d "." -f 2- | grep -e ".*http:\/\/themes.kde.org\/content\/show\.php.*content=[0-9]*.*" -m 1 | sed -e "s/show\.php/download\.php/"
```

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das "&id=1" am Ende. Da wir das Ergebnis der Befehlzeile aber nicht so einfach an wget senden können verwenden wir den Trick mit den ``. D.h. alles was dazwischen steht wird ausgeführt und das Ergebnis wie ein echo zurückgegeben. Dann können wir auch einfach das noch fehlenden "&id=1" am Ende hinzufügen, natürlich mit maskierten &

```
wget `lynx --dump http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=2 | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " | cut -d "." -f 2- | grep -e ".*http:\/\/themes.kde.org\/content\/show\.php.*content=[0-9]*.*" -m 1 | sed -e "s/show\.php/download\.php/"`\&id=1
```

Last edited by slick on Fri Aug 13, 2004 10:20 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## mrsteven

Jo, damit man auch immer schön mit dem Strom schwimmen kann und das hat, was allen anderen gefällt...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## predy

trotzdem danke....und die Masse irrt nicht immer...sonst würden wir ja auch nicht linux benutzen (sind ja mittlerweile auch einige Millionen User)

gruss

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## amdunlock

jo das stimmt. wobei dieses ding aussieht, wie viele andere, nur dieses hat das gewisse extra  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

netter Tipp  :Smile:  Ich muss zwar erst noch lynx emergen, aber das is halb so wild ^^

mondauge

----------

## mrsteven

 *predy wrote:*   

> und die Masse irrt nicht immer...sonst würden wir ja auch nicht linux benutzen (sind ja mittlerweile auch einige Millionen User)
> 
> 

 

Die Masse nutzt Windows...  :Razz: 

@slick: Wie lange hast du gebraucht, bis das funktioniert hat?  :Shocked: 

----------

## slick

~ 5-10 Minuten  :Embarassed:   Warum?

----------

## mrsteven

Schaut schon etwas kryptisch aus... Na ja, Shellprogrammierung eben.

----------

## slick

Ich hatte schonmal vor einer Weile was ähnliches gebaut und wenn man das Prinzip einmal verstanden hat ists ganz einfach, kanns ja mal zerlegen und erklären für alle die es interessiert:

- Eingangsartikel ergänzt -Last edited by slick on Thu Aug 12, 2004 4:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mrsteven

Cool, jetzt kann auch ich mit dem Tipp was anfangen! Danke!

----------

## batnator

Wenn man dem wget noch einen Parameter übergibt wird es immer in eine und die selbe Datei geschrieben.

```

wget -O /tmp/aktbild.jpg `lynx --dump  ....

```

Geniales Script !!!!

----------

## slick

Danke der Ergänzung, ich hatte das mehr oder weniger absichtlich weggelassen, da es ja auch ein PNG sein könnte und dann hätte ich die Prüfung mit (in dem Fall /tmp/aktbild.unknown)

```
file /tmp/aktbild.unknown
```

mit einbeziehen müssen um es "sauber" zu machen was das ganze ziemlich verkompliziert hätte. Aber ich denke mal wer das oben versteht und das hier liest kann sich selbst sowas zusammenbauen.

Mit entsprechender Anpassung sind noch ganz andere Dinge damit lösbar. Ich versteh das als Anregung an alle Bastler...

----------

## predy

@ mrsteven:

klar...Du hast schon recht...ich meinte jedoch, dass linux längst aus der "freak-ecke" draussen ist. Natürlich...mit der "dominanz" der win-user ist das nicht zu vergleichen.....wie dem auch sei...ich hab mich da wohl etwas unklücklich ausgedrückt..ich wollte nur sagen, dass die masse nicht immer "daneben liegen" muss - z.B. "Demokratie" (USA sind da wohl eher die ausnahme  :Very Happy:  )

gruss

----------

## mrsteven

 *predy wrote:*   

> ich wollte nur sagen, dass die masse nicht immer "daneben liegen" muss - z.B. "Demokratie" (USA sind da wohl eher die ausnahme  ) 

 

Hast schon recht. Aber das Wallpaper ist halt Geschmackssache, genau so wie z.B. die Musik, die man hört. Ich bin jedenfalls mit meinem Hintergrundbild zufrieden...  :Razz: 

Und die Mehrheit kann schon auch daneben liegen (hast du ja nicht in deinem Posting bestritten, aber ich wollte es noch mal betonen), wenn es an Informationen fehlt... Aber das gehört jetzt eigentlich auch nicht hier her...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezekeel

@slick - ja wenn du lust und Zeit hast würde ich das insofern ich es richtig verstanden habe mal gerne in Anspruch nehmen dein Angebot mit Zerlegen und erklären.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Habe mich auch schon mal ein bisschen in die shellprogrammierung dank selflinux eingelesen, aber am Praxisbeispiel ist das doch ungleich unterhaltsamer!  :Smile: 

z.B. würde mich interessieren ob ich dafür nicht aus links2 nehmen kann, da ich den installiert habe. lynx ist zwar ein kleines Paket, aber ich hab kein Bock mein Linux so zuzumüllen wie mein altes Windows!!

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

>  ja wenn du lust und Zeit hast würde ich das insofern ich es richtig verstanden habe mal gerne in Anspruch nehmen dein Angebot mit Zerlegen und erklären

 

Also hast Du wohl überlesen, aber ich habs zerlegt oben! Bei links2 muss ich erstmal (!) passen, damit will ich mir nämlich nicht die Platte zumüllen.  :Wink:  Aber wenn ich mal richtig gute Laune habe ... 

Aber im Prinzip geht dafür jedes Programm welches "irgentwie" die "vollen" Links ausspuckt. Evt. kann das sogar wget selbst, habe da nicht so genau geprüft.

@ mrsteven & predy: Macht dafür ein OT auf, gehört nicht hierher.  

[EDIT] 

Also habe mir grad mal links2 angeschaut. Sieht nicht so aus als könnte der das.  Vielleicht kennt jemand ein gutes Tool oder hat ein Script  um nach URLs zu parsen. Habe zwar noch was in PHP (läuft ja auch in Console  :Shocked: ) aber ich denke mal wenn Dir lynx schon zu "groß" ist... im Prinzip geht ja jede Scriptsprache (perl, python..) welche HTML-Files "downloaden" und entsprechend parsen kann.

Es gäbe noch die Alternative die Seiten mit wget in ein File runterzuladen, dieses dann per sed, grep & etc. nach den Links parsen.... usw.. Aber das wäre sicher kein Einzeiler mehr.

[EDIT2]

Mal fix zusammengefummelt, ... 1 Zeile   :Very Happy: 

```
wget -O /tmp/~tmp.parse http://themes.kde.org/index.php?xsortmode=high\&page=0\&xcontentmode=2 ; wget `cat /tmp/~tmp.parse | sed -r "s/>/>\n/g" | grep -m 1 "<a href=\"/content/show.php?content=" | cut -d "\"" -f 2 | sed "s/\/content\/show\.php/http:\/\/themes\.kde\.org\/content\/download\.php/"`\&id=1 ; rm /tmp/~tmp.parse
```

Für die verschiedenen Auflösungen xcontentmode=2 ... xcontentmode=5 wählen, siehe oben.

----------

## NTK

httrack wäre vielleicht noch ne Möglichkeit. Nach ein wenig experimentieren hab ich herausgefunden das es die Liste der Links in den Dateien ht-cache/new.lst und htcache/new.ndx im CWD anlegt  (wenn man den Wizzard nicht benutzt).

Vielleicht kann man es ja dazubringen die Liste nach stdout auszugeben. 

Ist meiner Meinung nach aber kein wirklicher guter Ersatz für lynx --dump.

----------

## Inte

themes.kde.org ist nicht mein Ding, aber ich hatte regelmäßig humanclock in einem Fenster offen. "Ein Bild für jede Minute des Tages"

Da habe ich mich von Dir etwas inspirieren lassen und ein kleines bash-Skript geschrieben, daß das aktuelle Bild von humanclock als Hintergrund setzt und jedesmal eine zufällige Rahmenfarbe auswählt. Es stehen viele Farben zur Auswahl, deswegen ist das Array auch so groß geworden  :Wink: 

Das Skript wird jede Minute von gkrellkam aufgerufen. Für Karamba/gdesklets etc. findet sich bestimmt auch noch was. Ansonsten kann cron die Sache übernehmen.

```
#!/bin/bash

HC_COLORS=(alice AliceBlue antique AntiqueWhite AntiqueWhite1 AntiqueWhite2 AntiqueWhite3 AntiqueWhite4 aquamarine aquamarine1 aquamarine2 aquamarine3 aquamarine4 azure azure1 azure2 azure3 azure4 beige bisque bisque1 bisque2 bisque3 bisque4 black blanched BlanchedAlmond blue blue1 blue2 blue3 blue4 BlueViolet brown brown1 brown2 brown3 brown4 burlywood burlywood1 burlywood2 burlywood3 burlywood4 cadet CadetBlue CadetBlue1 CadetBlue2 CadetBlue3 CadetBlue4 chartreuse chartreuse1 chartreuse2 chartreuse3 chartreuse4 chocolate chocolate1 chocolate2 chocolate3 chocolate4 coral coral1 coral2 coral3 coral4 cornflower CornflowerBlue cornsilk cornsilk1 cornsilk2 cornsilk3 cornsilk4 cyan cyan1 cyan2 cyan3 cyan4 dark DarkBlue DarkCyan DarkGoldenrod DarkGoldenrod1 DarkGoldenrod2 DarkGoldenrod3 DarkGoldenrod4 DarkGray DarkGreen DarkGrey DarkKhaki DarkMagenta DarkOliveGreen DarkOliveGreen1 DarkOliveGreen2 DarkOliveGreen3 DarkOliveGreen4 DarkOrange DarkOrange1 DarkOrange2 DarkOrange3 DarkOrange4 DarkOrchid DarkOrchid1 DarkOrchid2 DarkOrchid3 DarkOrchid4 DarkRed DarkSalmon DarkSeaGreen DarkSeaGreen1 DarkSeaGreen2 DarkSeaGreen3 DarkSeaGreen4 DarkSlateBlue DarkSlateGray DarkSlateGray1 DarkSlateGray2 DarkSlateGray3 DarkSlateGray4 DarkSlateGrey DarkTurquoise DarkViolet deep DeepPink DeepPink1 DeepPink2 DeepPink3 DeepPink4 DeepSkyBlue DeepSkyBlue1 DeepSkyBlue2 DeepSkyBlue3 DeepSkyBlue4 dim DimGrey dodger DodgerBlue DodgerBlue1 DodgerBlue2 DodgerBlue3 DodgerBlue4 firebrick firebrick1 firebrick2 firebrick3 firebrick4 floral FloralWhite forest ForestGreen gainsboro ghost GhostWhite gold gold1 gold2 gold3 gold4 goldenrod goldenrod1 goldenrod2 goldenrod3 goldenrod4 gray gray0 gray1 gray2 gray3 gray4 gray5 gray6 gray7 gray8 gray9 gray10 gray11 gray12 gray13 gray14 gray15 gray16 gray17 gray18 gray19 gray20 gray21 gray22 gray23 gray24 gray25 gray26 gray27 gray28 gray29 gray30 gray31 gray32 gray33 gray34 gray35 gray36 gray37 gray38 gray39 gray40 gray41 gray42 gray43 gray44 gray45 gray46 gray47 gray48 gray49 gray50 gray51 gray52 gray53 gray54 gray55 gray56 gray57 gray58 gray59 gray60 gray61 gray62 gray63 gray64 gray65 gray66 gray67 gray68 gray69 gray70 gray71 gray72 gray73 gray74 gray75 gray76 gray77 gray78 gray79 gray80 gray81 gray82 gray83 gray84 gray85 gray86 gray87 gray88 gray89 gray90 gray91 gray92 gray93 gray94 gray95 gray96 gray97 gray98 gray99 gray100 green green green1 green2 green3green4 GreenYellow honeydew honeydew1 honeydew2 honeydew3 honeydew4 hot HotPink HotPink1 HotPink2 HotPink3 HotPink4 indian IndianRed IndianRed1 IndianRed2 IndianRed3 IndianRed4 ivory ivory1 ivory2 ivory3 ivory4 khaki khaki1 khaki2 khaki3 khaki4 lavender lavender LavenderBlush LavenderBlush1 LavenderBlush2 LavenderBlush3 LavenderBlush4 lawn LawnGreen lemon LemonChiffon LemonChiffon1 LemonChiffon2 LemonChiffon3 LemonChiffon4 light LightBlue LightBlue1 LightBlue2 LightBlue3 LightBlue4 LightCoral LightCyan LightCyan1 LightCyan2 LightCyan3 LightCyan4 LightGoldenrod LightGoldenrod1 LightGoldenrod2 LightGoldenrod3 LightGoldenrod4 LightGoldenrodYellow LightGray LightGreen LightPink LightPink1 LightPink2 LightPink3 LightPink4 LightSalmon LightSalmon1 LightSalmon2 LightSalmon3 LightSalmon4 LightSeaGreen LightSkyBlue LightSkyBlue1 LightSkyBlue2 LightSkyBlue3 LightSkyBlue4 LightSlateBlue LightSlateGray LightSlateGrey LightSteelBlue LightSteelBlue1 LightSteelBlue2 LightSteelBlue3 LightSteelBlue4 LightYellow LightYellow1 LightYellow2 LightYellow3 LightYellow4 lime LimeGreen linen magenta magenta1 magenta2 magenta3 magenta4 maroon maroon1 maroon2 maroon3 maroon4 medium MediumAquamarine MediumBlue MediumOrchid MediumOrchid1 MediumOrchid2 MediumOrchid3 MediumOrchid4 MediumPurple MediumPurple1 MediumPurple2 MediumPurple3 MediumPurple4 MediumSeaGreen MediumSlateBlue MediumSpringGreen MediumTurquoise MediumVioletRed midnight MidnightBlue mint MintCream misty MistyRose MistyRose1 MistyRose2 MistyRose3 MistyRose4 moccasin navajo NavajoWhite NavajoWhite1 NavajoWhite2 NavajoWhite3 NavajoWhite4 navy NavyBlue old OldLace olive OliveDrab OliveDrab1 OliveDrab2 OliveDrab3 OliveDrab4 orange orange1 orange2 orange3 orange4 OrangeRed OrangeRed1 OrangeRed2 OrangeRed3 OrangeRed4 orchid orchid1 orchid2 orchid3 orchid4 pale PaleGoldenrod PaleGreen PaleGreen1 PaleGreen2 PaleGreen3 PaleGreen4 PaleTurquoise PaleTurquoise1 PaleTurquoise2 PaleTurquoise3 PaleTurquoise4 PaleVioletRed PaleVioletRed1 PaleVioletRed2 PaleVioletRed3 PaleVioletRed4 papaya PapayaWhip peach PeachPuff PeachPuff1 PeachPuff2 PeachPuff3 PeachPuff4 peru pink pink1 pink2 pink3 pink4 plum plum1 plum2 plum3 plum4 powder PowderBlue purple purple1 purple2 purple3 purple4 red red1 red2 red3 red4 rosy RosyBrown RosyBrown1 RosyBrown2 RosyBrown3 RosyBrown4 royal RoyalBlue RoyalBlue1 RoyalBlue2 RoyalBlue3 RoyalBlue4 saddle SaddleBrown salmon salmon1 salmon2 salmon3 salmon4 sandy SandyBrown sea SeaGreen SeaGreen1 SeaGreen2 SeaGreen3 SeaGreen4 seashell seashell1 seashell2 seashell3 seashell4 sienna sienna1 sienna2 sienna3 sienna4 sky SkyBlue SkyBlue1 SkyBlue2 SkyBlue3 SkyBlue4 slate SlateBlue SlateBlue1 SlateBlue2 SlateBlue3 SlateBlue4 SlateGray SlateGray1 SlateGray2 SlateGray3 SlateGray4 snow snow1 snow2 snow3 snow4 spring SpringGreen SpringGreen1 SpringGreen2 SpringGreen3 SpringGreen4 steel SteelBlue SteelBlue1 SteelBlue2 SteelBlue3 SteelBlue4 tan tan1 tan2 tan3 tan4 thistle thistle1 thistle2 thistle3 thistle4 tomato tomato1 tomato2 tomato3 tomato4 turquoise turquoise1 turquoise2 turquoise3 turquoise4 violet VioletRed VioletRed1 VioletRed2 VioletRed3 VioletRed4 wheat wheat1 wheat2 wheat3 wheat4 white WhiteSmoke yellow yellow1 yellow2 yellow3 yellow4 YellowGreen)

HC_COLOR_RANDOM=${HC_COLORS[$(($((RANDOM)) % `echo ${HC_COLORS[*]} | wc -w`))]}

HC_PIC_STORAGE="/tmp/humanclock_current_tmp.jpg"

HC_PIC_NAME=`lynx --dump http://www.humanclock.com/jsclock.php | grep Submit | cut -d "[" -f 2- | cut -d "]" -f 1`

HC_PIC_URL=`echo http://www.humanclock.com/livefiles/digital-450/${HC_PIC_NAME}`

wget ${HC_PIC_URL}  > /dev/null 2>&1

mv ${HC_PIC_NAME} ${HC_PIC_STORAGE}

echo ${HC_PIC_STORAGE}

xsetbg -center -xzoom 150 -yzoom 150 -border ${HC_COLOR_RANDOM} ${HC_PIC_STORAGE}
```

PS.:

Um die Größe bzw. Ausrichtung des Bildes zu verändern: man xsetbg

Wenn Dir eine Farbe nicht gefällt, dann schmeiß sie einfach raus. Die Array-Länge wird jedesmal neu kalkuliert.

----------

